# CSR Woes



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Okay guys. I'm a CSR. Most of you know this.

One thing I wanted to understand was; If you write in, asking us to do something for you (adjust fare, correct something, etc.) why exactly would you think being rude to a particular CSR who is helping you with your issue, or simply being rude when writing in in general, is a good idea? 

We're your lifeline, guys. Don't treat us like dirt.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

I'd suspect it's an example of _transferred aggression._ Drivers are frustrated by many things (eg the ratings system, rate cuts, annoying passengers, drunk passengers, traffic, life, etc), frustration is easily turned to anger or aggression and transferred to a representative of the source of at least some of it (ie Uber).


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

We're not the CEOs. We don't make these choices. We have to deal with the fallout just as much as you guys do.

Take pity; Most of us care about you and actually want to help. I promise.  (Only a little bit of joking about silly/unreadable/awkward tickets goes on behind the scenes I promise)


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Okay guys. I'm a CSR. Most of you know this.
> 
> One thing I wanted to understand was; If you write in, asking us to do something for you (adjust fare, correct something, etc.) why exactly would you think being rude to a particular CSR who is helping you with your issue, or simply being rude when writing in in general, is a good idea?
> 
> We're your lifeline, guys. Don't treat us like dirt.


My my Farlance! To hear such a lament from one with only kindness to give to UBER drivers is indeed sad.

But have you shared in the pursuit of riches along with the many others from King Kalanick's court?

Noble Farlance, the financial pressures never let up, but the available work and returns do seem to head south due to changes that the workforce have no control over.

I asked you some time ago whether you have driven for UBER. And you dont. The next question would be (if in the Black fleet and for many in UBERX) can you survive on the income derived from UBER.

This is where the frustration gets heaped onto CSR's, there are many who feel more than a little lied to by UBER, treated badly by an unfair rating system, and never adequately listened to.

You try more than ANY CSR I've come across to treat drivers respectfully, but you will find in this cruel world Farlance that the openness that you show the workforce will be frowned upon by those above you that do not share your concern for drivers.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

God forbid I get into an Uber car I called wearing my 'Uber Community Support' shirt. ._. I either get terrified looks the entire ride or a driver that wants to vent all of his woes onto me.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Farlance said:


> God forbid I get into an Uber car I called wearing my 'Uber Community Support' shirt. ._. I either get terrified looks the entire ride or a driver that wants to vent all of his woes onto me.


Get behind the wheel for a week Farlance! The education would be unique amongst CSR's


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Get behind the wheel for a week Farlance! The education would be unique amongst CSR's


See, the problem with that is, I'm about as friendly in-person as a pack of agitated piranhas. I do much better customer service from a distance, and not face-to face. I'd probably threaten to eat my second passenger or something.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Farlance said:


> See, the problem with that is, I'm about as friendly in-person as a pack of agitated piranhas. I do much better customer service from a distance, and not face-to face. I'd probably threaten to eat my second passenger or something.


I hear in some parts of the US, people pay good money to be eaten.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I hear in some parts of the US, people pay good money to be eaten.


Nobody wants to be eaten by a *****y ginger Romany queen. Or be around us. My husband hates me like 80% of the time.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

I've worked customer support as well. I've had my share of irate users. The problem is the CSR is the 'face' the customer has to talk to. It's not you personally, but they have no one else to vent on. It comes with the job, unfortunately.

That being said, since I know how it is, I try to be nice to the CSRs I communicate with.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Farlance said:


> See, the problem with that is, I'm about as friendly in-person as a pack of agitated piranhas. I do much better customer service from a distance, and not face-to face. I'd probably threaten to eat my second passenger or something.


I don't think You, Lady Farlance, have to necessarily get behind the wheel. By your mere presence here, you've shown empathy, willingness to listen, engagement, and have ventured to learn the reality of Uber drivers' condition. I thank you for this! And I apologise for my fellow drivers who've been rude or hostile in their communications. To my fellow drivers I'd like to say that it's okay to express your anger or frustrations about Uber's policies in your communications, but it's NOT OKAY to be rude/hostile towards the CSRs.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Oh wow all this time i thought you were a dude Farlance..

I sent in a ticket regarding a bad rating i should've never gotten, and the CSR just told me that 1 rating isn't gonna hurt me if i keep doing my job and getting 5 stars...i dont think he cared that my privilege to drive for Uber depends on my rating.

He also said to avoid driving at night when drunk people are about and get my rating back up...it's like Uber KNOWS drunk people will rate bad for no particular reason yet they do nothing to curve that scale...i'm sitting at a 4.9 after 300 rides but i don't know how many of those 300 actually rated me, so a 1 star could still be detrimental...it sucks that i drive and worry about rating system all the time. Something has to be done.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Uber is organized as an amazingly cold and impersonal company, especially considering the business is about personal service. It's impossible to call anyone, and difficult to get into an office. CSR responses have been slow, at least in the past, and often the quality has been below par. I know that in my interactions I have always tried to be courteous and professional, but the feeling I get back from many of my inquiries has felt detached an uncaring in tone, accuracy, and quality. The sense drivers get is we are just tools, and Uber will happily replace us with driverless cars when able. Policies and prices continue to erode against us. There are tons of anecdotes by drivers who have been unjustly screwed in one way or another by a company that appears to express little sympathy or due process.

None of this justifies drivers poor behaviour, and you are clearly the exceptional CSR, but perhaps it puts drivers' attitudes in better perspective.


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

Just be glad we cant call you


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> I'd suspect it's an example of _transferred aggression._ Drivers are frustrated by many things (eg the ratings system, rate cuts, annoying passengers, drunk passengers, traffic, life, etc), frustration is easily turned to anger or aggression and transferred to a representative of the source of at least some of it (ie Uber).


100% agreed.

Farlance - as others have mentioned, I really appreciate you taking the time to be here to provide your prospective and information. It's so valuable.

I also echo the frustration of the drivers. When we reach out to the CSR's only to get "Copy & Paste" templates in response, which many-most times do not answer the question at hand - or "lightly" skirt around specifics: it is aggravating - and I can see where some drivers raise the tone. There's no excuse for full-on rudeness, but when it comes to the drivers livelihood, income added with the daily stress of the things JSG posted above, I would hope CSR's would all be a little more 'real' like yourself, and take the time to listen. If a CSR doesn't know the answer, or for that matter - has been instructed by Uber to not answer certain questions -- Just say it - Just tell us. We're all adults, I'd rather hear the truth than an obvious dodge or a canned paragraph. We're labeled as 'Partners' yet many times it certainly doesn't feel as such.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Raider said:


> Oh wow all this time i thought you were a dude Farlance..
> 
> I sent in a ticket regarding a bad rating i should've never gotten, and the CSR just told me that 1 rating isn't gonna hurt me if i keep doing my job and getting 5 stars...i dont think he cared that my privilege to drive for Uber depends on my rating.
> 
> He also said to avoid driving at night when drunk people are about and get my rating back up...it's like Uber KNOWS drunk people will rate bad for no particular reason yet they do nothing to curve that scale...i'm sitting at a 4.9 after 300 rides but i don't know how many of those 300 actually rated me, so a 1 star could still be detrimental...it sucks that i drive and worry about rating system all the time. Something has to be done.


I am not a lady! I just like being treated like one. 

If you're at 4.9 after 300 rides, you might want to look into getting into ZoomShift. But yes, unfortunately drunk riders do rate poorly and we can't do anything about it. We're not allowed to touch ratings unless the rider asks us to. I like my job, thanks.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> 100% agreed.
> 
> Farlance - as others have mentioned, I really appreciate you taking the time to be here to provide your prospective and information. It's so valuable.
> 
> I also echo the frustration of the drivers. When we reach out to the CSR's only to get "Copy & Paste" templates in response, which many-most times do not answer the question at hand - or "lightly" skirt around specifics: it is aggravating - and I can see where some drivers raise the tone. There's no excuse for full-on rudeness, but when it comes to the drivers livelihood, income added with the daily stress of the things JSG posted above, I would hope CSR's would all be a little more 'real' like yourself, and take the time to listen. If a CSR doesn't know the answer, or for that matter - has been instructed by Uber to not answer certain questions -- Just say it - Just tell us. We're all adults, I'd rather hear the truth than an obvious dodge or a canned paragraph. We're labeled as 'Partners' yet many times it certainly doesn't feel as such.


I sometimes use the canned paragraphs, admittedly. I usually, however, add in a little blurb at the beginning before it to address any pinpoint issues before letting the pre-written response cover general, catch-all issues.And I definitely let people know what I can and cannot do. I actually had to get pretty stern on a guy who literally reopened a ticket 14 times in the past 3 days asking a question I told him we couldn't answer.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Kind of the same thing we get as drivers sometimes. Rider gives us a bad rating for something out of our control like ETA, surge price, etc.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Nobody wants to be eaten by a *****y ginger Romany queen. Or be around us. My husband hates me like 80% of the time.





Farlance said:


> I am not a lady! I just like being treated like one.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

This is getting a tad confusing!


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Farlance said:


> I am not a lady! I just like being treated like one.
> 
> If you're at 4.9 after 300 rides, you might want to look into getting into ZoomShift. But yes, unfortunately drunk riders do rate poorly and we can't do anything about it. We're not allowed to touch ratings unless the rider asks us to. I like my job, thanks.


Male, 27? Not that it matters one bit!


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

Lol....!


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

not really....


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Those drivers who are rude to CSRs are the same type who won't give 5 stars to a rider unless they tip, even though that is clearly against Uber's policies. They're basically bullies who refuse to work within the system they voluntarily signed up for and throw childish tantrums to get their way.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

LuLu said:


> Male, 27? Not that it matters one bit!


To explain; I am a guy, just very *****y, very gay, and I've been married to my husband for four years now, though we've been together for 12.


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

UberXNinja said:


> Those drivers who are rude to CSRs are the same type who won't give 5 stars to a rider unless they tip, even though that is clearly against Uber's policies. They're basically bullies who refuse to work within the system they voluntarily signed up for and throw childish tantrums to get their way.


Oh man, god forbid we ever hear about a rider asking for tips. If a customer insists after you refuse once, then it's cool (leaving surprise tips in the backseat is also cool) but oh man are you in for it if you're going out of your way to ask for tips.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Oh man, god forbid we ever hear about a rider asking for tips. If a customer insists after you refuse once, then it's cool (leaving surprise tips in the backseat is also cool) but oh man are you in for it if you're going out of your way to ask for tips.


First, thank you Farlance for participating here and giving us some clues from behind the curtain.

A question, though.. If we fail to "refuse once" and simply accept a tip with a "Thank you very much", could that cause trouble for a driver? I would never dream of *asking* for a tip, (who does that? ugh!), but being asked specifically to refuse or tow the "tipping isn't necessary" line when a rider has already offered it might be a tough thing to do should the current trend of cutting fares reach my market.

And the next time you get blasted by an irate driver just close your eyes and picture that driver as the guinea pig or lab rat that they actaully are.  (I say this in jest.)


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Django said:


> Im confused as well. Maybe on said downtime at the CSR cave all the emailers play around here on the forum.


wat


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

Sorry i didn't read through the thread, ignore that


----------



## LisaB (Jul 20, 2014)

Farlance said:


> We're your lifeline, guys. Don't treat us like dirt.


thats what drivers say to uber


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

LisaB said:


> thats what drivers say to uber


Not to be a *****, but.. that's nice? It also has nothing to do with Driver/CSR interactions and I can do nothing about it.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Farlance said:


> But yes, unfortunately drunk riders do rate poorly and we can't do anything about it. We're not allowed to touch ratings unless the rider asks us to. I like my job, thanks.


I'd be willing to bet that drunk riders make up a pretty high percentage of Uber's clientele. So given that, I would think they'd want to keep the drivers willing to deal with them, and not punish them for it. The biggest issue with the whole rating system is that it punishes the drivers who work the busiest times... the times when Uber needs drivers the most... the times when Uber makes the most money... so why are we punished for it?

I realize this is something you have no control over, but is this ever even considered when drivers are deactivated for having a low rating?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Farlance said:


> I sometimes use the canned paragraphs, admittedly. I usually, however, add in a little blurb at the beginning before it to address any pinpoint issues before letting the pre-written response cover general, catch-all issues.And I definitely let people know what I can and cannot do. I actually had to get pretty stern on a guy who literally reopened a ticket 14 times in the past 3 days asking a question I told him we couldn't answer.


What Was that again?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> This is getting a tad confusing!


Twice in a lifetime! a Hermaphrodite!


----------



## Farlance (Jul 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> What Was that again?


Him: 'Where is the phone I just mailed to you?'
Me: 'FOR THE 14TH AND LAST TIME I DON'T KNOW ASK UPS. (not really but i wanted to say this really bad)'


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Him: 'Where is the phone I just mailed to you?'
> Me: 'FOR THE 14TH AND LAST TIME I DON'T KNOW ASK UPS. (not really but i wanted to say this really bad)'


Man! You fell for that one!!


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

farlance do u have the power to forward a great idea on how to make the rating better?

i mean how close are u with the boses?

i have a great idea pls let me know ill message u my idea

happy driver = happy customer = good business
sad driver = bad driving = unsatisfied passenger = no more uber again = bad business

repeat this a million times a day
company is going downhill


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Farlance said:


> I am not a lady! I just like being treated like one.
> 
> If you're at 4.9 after 300 rides, you might want to look into getting into ZoomShift. But yes, unfortunately drunk riders do rate poorly and we can't do anything about it. We're not allowed to touch ratings unless the rider asks us to. I like my job, thanks.


what's zoom shift?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Nobody wants to be eaten by a *****y ginger Romany queen. Or be around us. My husband hates me like 80% of the time.


Holy shit!!! He got the trifecta! LOL !!!

Here is the cold hard truth. People get off on treating others badly. They think it puts them on a level above their intended victim. They think by belittling you they are getting back at someone else who they think did them wrong.

Just look at the people here who express the sentiment of mistreating passengers who they have never met, have never caused them any trouble, or even know why they were treated poorly. Uber cuts rates? **** that rider who has been cancelled on 2, 3, 4 or more times already. Let them walk. That will show Travis!

Of course none of this does any harm to our business at all.

It is truly an indicator of their lack of character. No substance to them as a person whatsoever.

*****y ginger Romany Queen....do they come any other way? LOL.

You should put that on a shirt.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I think people are frustrated because we as driver encounter problems that everyone knows exists yet Uber does nothing about. Like the rating system. To counter the people who "never give out perfect scores" go to a rating system based on 1-10...with a deactivation below 7.5. Make the rider give explanation at 7 or below rating and commit a small team to evaluate surveys..any non comments have ratings thrown out. This changes the evaluation psyche and makes up for those people who don't give perfect scores. It also makes up for those total ******s because giving exceptional service to them should at least squeeze an 8 out of them. This is how you fix it and could be implemented in about a week...I have no doubt, but I know it's not going to happen. I have many other ideas to fix most of these problems. I really don't believe uber wants to fix anything though. Somebody prove me wrong from your end of things...I'll wait.


----------



## pacmo_lala (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a question... are you contracted in with the company or are you placed in a perm position in your locale?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

pacmo_lala said:


> I have a question... are you contracted in with the company or are you placed in a perm position in your locale?


Far from it!
@Farlance was unceremoniously dumped by Uber when they found out his real identity:
https://uberpeople.net/threads/alrighty.5018/


----------



## UberIto (Aug 17, 2015)

Farlance said:


> I am not a lady! I just like being treated like one.
> 
> If you're at 4.9 after 300 rides, you might want to look into getting into ZoomShift. But yes, unfortunately drunk riders do rate poorly and we can't do anything about it. We're not allowed to touch ratings unless the rider asks us to. I like my job, thanks.


Thank you for your posts. It has been very helpful to me.

Please tell me about zoomshift and what you mean...I am a 4.93 after about 1000 rides and provide fantastic service. I think I could get paid much more if service correlated to pay...and you have piqued my interest... Do you have other advice for such folk as me? Thanks also for the csr advice. I have been somewhat short on occasion with support emails and will no longer be.

Thanks again and be well!


----------



## danahhoh (Apr 5, 2015)

Hello. While i seldom post on here i read something daily.
2 questions please.
I dropped a pregnant women on at an er front door not knowing there was a flat $5 fee. Machine did not offer receipts. I paid the $5 out of my pocket on a $12 fare. Ask for reimbursement and was told no. Next time i guess i get the 5 from the er patient or its on the street. Not a good uber not to reimburse.
Ds

Second. I requested uber to help get us permissions to get on a large military base here. The reply came back about how i am suppose to dress to drive.

No disrespect here but can you undetstand our frustration?
Thanks.


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

Farlance said:


> I am not a lady! I just like being treated like one.
> 
> If you're at 4.9 after 300 rides, you might want to look into getting into ZoomShift. But yes, unfortunately drunk riders do rate poorly and we can't do anything about it. We're not allowed to touch ratings unless the rider asks us to. I like my job, thanks.


-- Keep safe in Manila! And "copy and paste" away!


----------



## Mr Tee (Jan 29, 2016)

Welp It happened again , CSR reply to my concern with the wrong copy and paste message. I try to be nice to them , but at least read the content before selecting a macro that has nothing to do with my issue.


----------



## butchr (Jan 13, 2015)

Farlance said:


> We're your lifeline, guys. Don't treat us like dirt.


READ and ANSWER our concerns the first time. I feel like this has turned into a gaame. There is nothing more annoying than an uncaring csr that skims over issues, ala Evelyn Wood speed reading drop outs. Yiu guys don't even read these concerns we send in. PULL OUT THE EAR BUDS. READ, COMPREHEND, FIX IT.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Mar 1, 2015)

Mr Tee said:


> CSR reply to my concern with the wrong copy and paste message.


 I sent an email to support a couple of weeks ago. Rec'd a worthless canned reply, so I tried sending another email to clear it up.

They sent me the EXACT SAME canned reply, word for word, in response to my 2nd try


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Farlance said:


> Okay guys. I'm a CSR. Most of you know this.
> 
> One thing I wanted to understand was; If you write in, asking us to do something for you (adjust fare, correct something, etc.) why exactly would you think being rude to a particular CSR who is helping you with your issue, or simply being rude when writing in in general, is a good idea?
> 
> We're your lifeline, guys. Don't treat us like dirt.


I agree, I always email the CSR with courteous. But, more often than not, they do not answer the question asked and send me a cut and pasted reply that is filled with corporate speak and does not answer the question. But, the worse they'll ever get from me is "please read the question because you did not answer the question in the previous email, and this time, please do not cut and paste your reply", 
Again, the question is. ( ..... ) Thank you.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Farlance said:


> We're your lifeline, guys. Don't treat us like dirt.


Old thread, but _this_ is probably a contributing factor as to why CSRs in the US got canned. They were our _lifelines_? LOL, erm... no, not so much. They were low level admin clerks who were supppsed to resolve issues, not be some kind of saviours. Looks like at least one got ideas above his/her station.

Lifelines, indeed, ROFL!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Well part of the issue is that 75 percent of your co workers in the csr department are either slow or challenged. we may be passed off 4 times and not responded to in 8 hours or sometimes 2 days. Fustration builds up. I try to be nice but sonetimes i want to scream when u explian everything and then csr asks me whats my email address to confirm account. Mf the one u repied to (pulls hair out)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> Well part of the issue is that 75 percent of your co workers in the csr department are either slow or challenged. we may be passed off 4 times and not responded to in 8 hours or sometimes 2 days. Fustration builds up. I try to be nice but sonetimes i want to scream when u explian everything and then csr asks me whats my email address to confirm account. Mf the one u repied to (pulls hair out)


No need for frustration when dealing with Uberlyft support - this is an expectation management issue. Specifically, matching expectations with likely outcomes. You wouldn't go to a zoo and expect to discuss general relativity at the chimpanzee enclosure. A more likely outcome would be for one of the residents to pick up one of its turds and throw it at you.

Similarly, first-line csr support workers' job is _not_ to resolve issues for drivers. Their job is to send back general information sheets and to stall for time, with the intention of getting as many drivers as possible to give up and go away. The more requests they can prevent from having to be dealt with by real (second, third tier) csrs, the better. Even if they can filter out 30 or 40% of driver support requests, that's big savings.


----------

